

Google is winning the battle, but will Apple win the war? - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/google-winning-battle-apple-win-war/

======
freyr
I agree that the users have won. Despite everybody's initial whining about
Apple Maps, our options are much better now than prior to the shake-up.

Totally off-topic, but that's a really obnoxious photo. Why is the author
mean-mugging me as I'm trying to read his article? It's distracting, and makes
me wonder why I should bother giving him my time.

~~~
ignaciogiri
I totally agree with you. These companies are great because they always think
about the users. The users won. For this story, I love Apple for such a great
device and I love Google for such a great app. I just need my directions.

------
taylodl
I'm going to be admittedly contrarian and claim Apple, along with their users,
won. After all, they got turn-by-turn navigation from Google for free which
supposedly Google was wanting to license to Apple for a considerable sum of
money.

~~~
ryandvm
Perhaps, but there is an undeniable PR cost that Apple has paid in having to
stand around waiting for Google to come rescue their users from a terrible
product.

That said, I don't think anyone outside the tech news echo chamber actually
cares about this crap. But it definitely has shown the tech world that are
chinks in Apple's armor.

------
j_col
I vote for none of the above. Let's try not to be pawns in all of this
(difficult to achieve I know).

